# Loss of Libido on GH



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

Has anyone experienced loss of libido on GH? I take 2iu each day of SiS Sitropin first thing in the morning. I really don't believe its psychological... Morning wood has also completely stopped. I've searched the Internet but can't find any logical evidence or hardly any anecdotal evidence for why this should be happening. Mayby my genetics just suck?

Originally I started on GHRP2 but experienced the same issue. After researching online I saw other people reporting the same issue and the theory goes that its due to prolactin increase from the pituitary gland stimulation.

Maybe its not often noticed because its taken alongside testosterone? I only take GH by itself for the health benefits and fat burning.

Only thing I can think of is running aromasin as well in case its boosting estrogen levels?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Prolactin is a good bet. Both GHRP-2 and GH can increase prolactin and if prolactin is too high it can reduce libido - https://www.uptodate.com/contents/high-prolactin-levels-and-prolactinomas-beyond-the-basics

"Symptoms caused by elevated blood prolactin - Elevated blood prolactin interferes with the function of the ovaries in women and the testicles in men. Therefore, it causes symptoms in premenopausal women and in men, but not in women who have already been through menopause, since their ovaries have already stopped functioning.

Men - When a high blood prolactin concentration interferes with the function of the testicles, the production of testosterone (the main male sex hormone), and sperm production. Low testosterone causes decreased energy, sex drive, muscle mass and strength, and blood count (anemia). If levels remain low for several years, bone strength may decrease (osteoporosis). High levels of prolactin in the blood also cause difficulty in getting an erection, as well as breast tenderness and enlargement."


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

Completely agree, many thanks for the post. Ordering me some Cabergoline.

What dosage Cabergoline should I use to keep the prolactin at bay whilst on 2iu of GH once a day?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never used caber so can't advise on the dose but @Pscarb should be able to help


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

When i started GH peptides i was super tired the first 40 days. So tired i didnt care to jerk off the first two weeks. Didnt get erections either.

But after 2 weeks it stabilized


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

warsteiner said:


> I've never used caber so can't advise on the dose but @Pscarb should be able to help


 Take half a tablet twice a week


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

Pscarb said:


> Take half a tablet twice a week


 Many thanks Pscarb. I assume this means taking 0.5mg Cabaser twice a week.

Would it still be effective if I split it into 0.25mg Cabaser four times a week? I find with pharmaceuticals its always beneficial to split into smaller doses.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

pinting said:


> Many thanks Pscarb. I assume this means taking 0.5mg Cabaser twice a week.
> 
> Would it still be effective if I split it into 0.25mg Cabaser four times a week? I find with pharmaceuticals its always beneficial to split into smaller doses.


 Once you see the size of them you will think again :lol: also I'm positive caber has a long half life 63-69hours so 2 times a week is suffice


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

To confirm, this way totally success. Many thanks to everyone.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

You rating that sis growth?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dap33 said:


> You rating that sis growth?


 its generic chinese GH so nothing special at all, there are better brands around


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

whats your top ten hgh at the moment @Pscarb


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

SIS brand is working great for me for fat loss and overall well being!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pinting said:


> SIS brand is working great for me for fat loss and overall well being!


 the SIS brand is chinese generic GH it is new so chances are it is slightly overdosed to create a buzz, it will be no better or worse than any other chinese generic GH


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

No worries, cheers mate. Definitely doing its job for fat loss, gone from a 38 to 36 waist and its very evident visually.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pinting said:


> No worries, cheers mate. Definitely doing its job for fat loss, gone from a 38 to 36 waist and its very evident visually.


 how long have you been using it? and are you on a weight loss regime


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

Couple of months. Tiny dose of 1iu per day fasted 30 minutes before workout. HGH doesn't need a bigger dose than 1iu to initiate fat lipolysis. On a ketogenic diet and fast regularly.

Did anyone have any negative experiences coming off HGH? Hopefully it's such a small dose I shouldn't get any side effects. If so, any PCT advice?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

pinting said:


> Couple of months. Tiny dose of 1iu per day fasted 30 minutes before workout. HGH doesn't need a bigger dose than 1iu to initiate fat lipolysis. On a ketogenic diet and fast regularly.
> 
> Did anyone have any negative experiences coming off HGH? Hopefully it's such a small dose I shouldn't get any side effects. If so, any PCT advice?


 Never heard of any pct for growth.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pinting said:


> Couple of months. Tiny dose of 1iu per day fasted 30 minutes before workout. HGH doesn't need a bigger dose than 1iu to initiate fat lipolysis. On a ketogenic diet and fast regularly.
> 
> Did anyone have any negative experiences coming off HGH? Hopefully it's such a small dose I shouldn't get any side effects. If so, any PCT advice?


 i can say now with 100% certainty that 1iu of GH did not drop your waist from 38-36 any dose of GH will cause fat oxidation but not that quick and certainly not that dramatic, why did you take it fasted? and was there a reason you took it 30min before your workout?

it is more likely that the fat loss is more down to the fasting and ketogenic diet than the GH


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Matt6210 said:


> Never heard of any pct for growth.


 because there is no PCT for GH mate


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

That's interesting, I was on the keto diet + fasting for a few years, only when I introduced the HGH I noticed the dramatic fat loss. Maybe it's been 3/4 months then?

My logic comes from the following post on steroidology: https://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/682694-dose-hgh-fat-loss.html



> The trick to getting lean with GH is making sure you are active while the GH is causing lipolysis. I.e., pin GH then 20-30 minutes later, go do some fasted cardio to burn off all the fat the GH has released from your fat cells. If you're not active to burn off the fat or you have competing energy substrate in your blood (i.e. you've eaten) then it won't help nearly as much for fat loss. Note this sort of fat loss benefit starts right with your first pin of GH, this isn't one of those ' you have to use it for 6 months to see results ' things.
> 
> Also, note that this lipolysis is maximized at around 1iu which means pinning more GH does not mean more lipolysis. So an optimal protocol would involve pins of 1iu of GH every 3-4 hours coupled with fasting and activity. The problem is, these protocols are hard to fit around a normal lifestyle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pinting said:


> That's interesting, I was on the keto diet + fasting for a few years, only when I introduced the HGH I noticed the dramatic fat loss. Maybe it's been 3/4 months then?
> 
> My logic comes from the following post on steroidology: https://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/682694-dose-hgh-fat-loss.html





> The trick to getting lean with GH is making sure you are active while the GH is causing lipolysis. I.e., pin GH then 20-30 minutes later, go do some fasted cardio to burn off all the fat the GH has released from your fat cells. If you're not active to burn off the fat or you have competing energy substrate in your blood (i.e. you've eaten) then it won't help nearly as much for fat loss. Note this sort of fat loss benefit starts right with your first pin of GH, this isn't one of those ' you have to use it for 6 months to see results ' things.
> 
> Also, note that this lipolysis is maximized at around 1iu which means pinning more GH does not mean more lipolysis. So an optimal protocol would involve pins of 1iu of GH every 3-4 hours coupled with fasting and activity. The problem is, these protocols are hard to fit around a normal lifestyle.


 that's interesting for two reasons

1 - it is very outdated and was written at a time when people thought all you had to do was inject GH and hey presto Fatty Free Acids (FFA) were released into the blood to be used as energy, this is certainly not the case because FFA's do not get released for 20-30min then take 4hrs to peak, plus if you do not exercise then they are not wasted as natural energy use called NEAT (look it up) will use them.

2 - there is no one number to claim is the top end of lipolysis for any one person there is obviously a limit otherwise we could all just jab a huge amount and lose huge amounts of fat, and we cannot. plus GH adds to many more functions in the body indirectly to assist with both muscle building and fat loss, increasing MPS by lowering MPB is just one.

before you start googling and then pasting random bits of text to prove your point then you best first understand the order of events when you use energy substrates, plus at least open your mind to what GH actually does in the body.

I have used GH for the last 25yrs believe me when I say most of the stuff written on the net is incorrect or makes it sound like a muscle building, fat burning machine one thing I know is that GH is not responsible for the reduction in your waist or the fat loss you claim in the time period you claim it, I am not saying it would not have helped but please do not insult us on the forum by saying this generic GH is amazing.


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

No i'm not attempting to prove anything, I fully concede I am not at all knowledgeable on the subject, I just happened to come across that post whilst browsing forums. Nor am I trying to say generic is amazing, i've just kept the same diet and training routine that I had before using it, and only since I starting using 1iu generic GH a day had excellent levels of rat reduction, particularly waist size. No idea how or why its been effective for me.


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah apologies man, just wanted to show what I read and why I was doing what I was doing. Complete novice so very appreciative i've got someone with your experience's input on this.

Got on the keto diet about 2 years ago and has some nice weight and fat loss , training 3/4 times a week, a lot of cardio + weight lifting. Hit a bit of a plateau, then started using 1iu of SiS Sitropin daily (fasted pin before workout). Since then the fat loss has dramatically increased whilst on the exact same diet and training schedule.


----------

